

Show HN: Remote team work hours visualizer - aymeric

I am currently working with seven people in different timezones and I needed to see when they would answer my emails or when I could chat with them.<p>Although Amy did offer a tool to solve this problem (http://everytimezone.com/), I found it too confusing for my simple brain.<p>This is how is born the Remote Team Work Hours tool! (I am competing with Microsoft on the longest product name, any suggestion?).<p>I would love to hear your feedback and how this tool could be improved to be more useful.<p>Cheers!<p>link: http://taskarmy.com/remote_team_work_hours
======
aeontech
I like it. The main tool has nice UI and looks clean, but the surroundings are
a bit distracting. Get rid of the extra clutter, throw it up on a stand-alone
domain with nicer chrome, and it'll be at top of HN in a few minutes :)

